
Ask HN: How to end-run recruiters? - norecuitersplz
I&#x27;m in a position where I&#x27;d like to get a contract developer job.  I&#x27;d like to avoid using a recruiter since they are taking a lot off the top.  I could afford to charge a more reasonable rate to a client if there was no middle man.<p>What are some techniques to get contract jobs at large corporations without having to go through a recruiter?
======
CyberFonic
Managers in large corporations are very risk averse. Only in exceptional cases
will they be comfortable to go direct. If anything goes wrong they can always
blame the recruiter and they do. Recruiters budget for these issues that is
why the take so much of the top.

A reasonable rate has no appeal to these managers. It is not their money that
they are spending. By hiring you at a lower rate, then requires justification
why they are paying so much for the other resources. So by not hiring you at
your reasonable rate they avoid that question.

------
brudgers
The recruiter should be charging the company. If the recruiter is not it's a
red flag. The company just treats the fee as a normal business expense and the
recruiting process as a normal business operation.

Going outside the normal is less likely to be your benefit than making things
simple for potential employers.

Good luck.

------
flukus
Carefully, if you run around them then they won't work with you anymore and
they are unfortunately the gatekeepers for much of the industry.

